# Flint knapping event in Cartersville  April 25th



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 8, 2013)

If you don't already know about this event then check it out.

http://www.daily-tribune.com/view/f...s-Thursday--April-25?instance=latest_articles



How many of you will be attending / presenting / demonstrating ?


----------



## Willjo (Apr 8, 2013)

will be there for the whole event


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be there from start to finish


----------



## Buck111 (Apr 9, 2013)

Might take the boy down there. He's wanting to learn how to knap.


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll be there from can til can't!


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 10, 2013)

Buck111 said:


> Might take the boy down there. He's wanting to learn how to knap.


Bring the youngun', we'll have lights and the knapping will be non stop. He will get to meet some of the finest folks the the counrty and sit with the best of the best , Don't worry bout nothing ,everyting ya'll will need will be on hand. Look forward to meeting the both of you!


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 15, 2013)

My dad started packing this weekend for it. I wish I could tag along but duties at home wont allow it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2013)

I came last year, but don't know if I'll be able to make it this year. It's a really good knap-in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2013)

It`s a great event. If Craig is there, tell him I said howdy.


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a great event. If Craig is there, tell him I said howdy.



I talked with Craig last week and he will be there. He plans to stop by the knap-in at my house in May. If you need something let me know and I'll get it from Craig, maybe me an Andy have a excuse to come visit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2013)

YellowKnife said:


> I talked with Craig last week and he will be there. He plans to stop by the knap-in at my house in May. If you need something let me know and I'll get it from Craig, maybe me an Andy have a excuse to come visit.




Thanks, but my knappin` days are about over, regretfully. Craig is an old friend, and I traded with him for a lot of years. He is a good man, and always has the best of stone. 

Ya`ll come on down here anytime.


----------



## ARTNAILER (Apr 24, 2013)

Almost here. It's hard to go to work when you know Dave and Capt. Mike are probably on there way or already there.
See y'all Thursday.


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 24, 2013)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> If you don't already know about this event then check it out.
> 
> http://www.daily-tribune.com/view/f...s-Thursday--April-25?instance=latest_articles
> 
> ...


Truck's loaded, headed up in the morning! If you are interested in flint knapping, bow building, making river cane arrows, weaving pine straw baskets or just about any other primitive skill this is the place to be! you can get everyting need to get you started or you can buy stuff made by some of the talanted craftsmen ever. Come join us, we have lights and a shelter and the knapping will continue well into the night.
YK


----------



## chadeugene (Apr 25, 2013)

I hate that I didn't see this until today or I'd of taken my grandpa.  He just lives in Sutallee so it would've been a short drive.  Unfortunately (but not that unfortunate) we are heading to Blue Ridge WMA to do some trout fishing this morning.


----------



## Flint Arrow (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Nick you said your knapping days are about over....is it because of tendon or joint problems....maybe arthritis? I knap small easy to work stone arrow points for hunting.....i don't do much heavy knapping any more...heck arrow points are what i use anyway....even knapping the small stuff i quit after a couple of points and knap again later. Life plays a cruel trick on us all...about the time you think you have a good method and technique you find out that you are too wore out too show off....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2013)

Flint Arrow said:


> Hey Nick you said your knapping days are about over....is it because of tendon or joint problems....maybe arthritis? I knap small easy to work stone arrow points for hunting.....i don't do much heavy knapping any more...heck arrow points are what i use anyway....even knapping the small stuff i quit after a couple of points and knap again later. Life plays a cruel trick on us all...about the time you think you have a good method and technique you find out that you are too wore out too show off....




Thad, arthritis has finally caught up with me, bad as I hate to admit it. Plus, in my pressure flaking style, I used my right knee to help push flakes, and it wil no longer take the side stress and torque. If I am trying to do percussion work, nobody needs to be within 40 yards of me in case I lose grip on my moose antler or hammerstone. 

Gettin` old doesn`t bother me. Fallin` apart does. Especially since it has happened fairly fast.


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am looking forward to making it up with my dad this year. He is heading up Thursday and I am coming Friday evening. Dad always talks about this trip. I think this is one of his favorite events.


----------



## Bone pile (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope to be here,maybee somebody will start a tread for this year

Bone


----------



## JDBrown (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm planning on being there on Friday, maybe Saturday too if I can


----------

